# Developers in Portugal



## phillipe (Dec 10, 2007)

Having lived in Malta now for a number of years (i am british) i am now looking at moving once again and Portugal is somewhere i think i would like. When i moved here to Malta i bought a flat direct from the developer, therefor cutting out the agents fee. This was a considerable saving! Has anyone done this in Portugal? Successfully? Unsuccessfully? If so can you let me know who the developer was? Also an idea of agents fees (just incase i decide to go down that road)
Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jo Valentine said:


> Hello
> This is new: Live and Work in EU - Welcome :
> Advice for ex.pats relocating in Europe.


I would mention taking caution with this site as I checked on the Spanish section and information on there is incomplete, and some of it incorrect


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I would mention taking caution with this site as I checked on the Spanish section and information on there is incomplete, and some of it incorrect


Please don't shoot the messenger!
Cheers
Jo Valentine


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jo Valentine said:


> Please don't shoot the messenger!
> Cheers
> Jo Valentine


I wasn't


----------

